
De Beers to sell diamonds made in a lab - chadash
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-29/de-beers-is-said-to-make-u-turn-by-selling-man-made-diamonds
======
mariuolo
Won't that make them burn on both ends?

~~~
qbrass
The markets for natural and constructed diamonds don't really overlap. People
who want one type are typically opposed to wanting the other. De Beers will
gladly provide the means to verify what type of stone you're buying, because
the real value they add.

